# Psx Games On Tp



## NawtyB78 (Oct 15, 2011)

Since I haven't seen any mention of it yet here (that I've noticed anyway), I thought I would create a thread stating the success I've had getting psx (ie. Psone, PlayStation) emulation to work. The emulator that works consistently for me is Fpse. I've played several games with little to no stutter or frame loss. At first, the app refused to save my settings, and would fc. However, I kept at it and eventually it took. After that it was smooth sailing.

Psx4droid, on the other hand, has refused to play any game for me, at all. This is especially unfortunate since it seems to have a more friendly UI, and can play a larger number of file types. I've played around extensively with the settings to no avail.

I personally used the scph1001.bin bios, but this is primarily dependent on what locale your games are from. The US and Japan games mostly use the 1001. There are others for other regions and also kind of for other versions of psx systems, like 1000, 7001, 7502, etc.

As a side note, I've also used several other gaming systems' emulators with no problem. These include nesoid, snesoid, n64oid, snesdroid(?), John nes, etc...

Edit:
Some additional info:
I am currently overclocked to 1.8 using CPU Master. I also tend to use my sixaxis/ps3 controller a lot, and have used it with every emulator mentioned above. I use the sixaxis controller app available on the market.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have had success with psx4droid using eboots. Since I only have a few backed up games and they are eboot format fpse will not recognize. Do you know how to convert to a format that fpse understands?


----------



## NawtyB78 (Oct 15, 2011)

Bboy486 said:


> I have had success with psx4droid using eboots. Since I only have a few backed up games and they are eboot format fpse will not recognize. Do you know how to convert to a format that fpse understands?


I personally don't have any eboot format files, but I did find a program through Google that may be able to help you. It's called PSX2PSP, and it is freeware. You should have no problem googling it. Like I said, I've never had to deal with eboot files, but it looks easy enough.

I'm happy to hear that psx4droid at least plays eboots. As I don't have any myself, I can't test this.

By the way, I previously stated that Fpse only handled .iso files. This is incorrect. Even though the program prompts you to only find .iso files, it in fact also accepts .bin/.cue files. I have tried this myself with repeatable success.


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks. Looks like that program converts to eboot. I need eboot to bin or ISO. Oh well


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.zodttd.com/

Psx4droid is an abandoned project. stay away from it. If you happen to have found one on the android market it is a scam and will never be updated.

Stick with FPSe. compatibility is better and it has more options. I have never been able to really get the options to stick on any device I have used it on. Weird.


----------



## DeadVim (Aug 29, 2011)

Bboy486 said:


> Thanks. Looks like that program converts to eboot. I need eboot to bin or ISO. Oh well


This looks like it will do the job, can't vouch for it personally though ... http://pspslimhacks.com/eboot-2-iso-1-1-converter/


----------



## NawtyB78 (Oct 15, 2011)

Larry94 said:


> http://www.zodttd.com/
> 
> Psx4droid is an abandoned project. stay away from it. If you happen to have found one on the android market it is a scam and will never be updated.
> 
> Stick with FPSe. compatibility is better and it has more options. I have never been able to really get the options to stick on any device I have used it on. Weird.


Yeah I've had some issues with the settings sticking as well. I've developed a bit of a method that seems to work though, for the most part. I'll open it up fresh, then immediately go to changing the settings. Then, when you go to the 'system' tab of the settings, you'll see the option at the bottom to save the settings as default. Hit it, then quit the app through the 'quit' option under the power symbol. This seems to save everything for me, except I've still had issues with the 'boost' (not sure if I got the name right?) option under the 'system' menu sticking.

Oh, and yeah I'm with ya on the whole psx4droid scam. It became open source sometime early in the year. However, some dude named snooty (?) apparently picked it up and started slanging it on the market. He claims that he's updating it, but I haven't seen any progress. I'm sure it is a scam. I don't use his version, which is 3.0.7. I use 3.0.5, which I believe is the last open-source version released.


----------



## MonsterMatt (Oct 11, 2011)

Guys I'm having issues playing FPse on my touchpad using the on-screen controls since the Buttons seemed to smash together and I tried looking through all the settings to se if I can change it but can't seem to find the right one.Any help is much appreciated!

I just want to be able to squish the l1 l2 r1 r2 to be more on top

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

You can adjust the button placement and size in the video settings. Drag where you want it, pinch to shrink/expand. Just be sure to click the 'save default config' under system so it'll keep your changes for next time *btw, is fpse acting up for anyone else when you try to hide the status bar while in portrait mode? Thought it was a problem with task changer, but Its still buggy when I disable it


----------



## Larry94 (Oct 21, 2011)

hypermetalsonic said:


> You can adjust the button placement and size in the video settings. Drag where you want it, pinch to shrink/expand. Just be sure to click the 'save default config' under system so it'll keep your changes for next time *btw, is fpse acting up for anyone else when you try to hide the status bar while in portrait mode? Thought it was a problem with task changer, but Its still buggy when I disable it


Yes, I just hide the status bar on the select rom screen and start the ROM. if i need to save state I long press the power button to select the menu button.


----------

